# Sick over this.



## TrustIsGone (Nov 17, 2012)

My original thread is, "EA's - I don't know if my heart will ever re-join this marriage." and it's located in "Coping with Infidelity."

I am so stressed. I force myself to eat because I have no appetite. I cannot sleep and when I do finally fall asleep, I toss and turn all night long. I'm exhausted. My head hurts. My stomach is constantly upset. I've no energy... I'm so angry at him. 

Is this normal? I know that emotionally I'm sick, but is this making me physically sick, too? I just want to be happy again.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Totally normal...sad, but normal.
Have you talked to a doctor?

Make sure you eat. At least take vitamins...get protein shakes. 

that's what I did when my husband left.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, it is normal and will last a while, probably. So you have to take care of yourself, even when you don't feel like it. Eat,,exercise, hydrate, sleep, socialize. Make a routine if you must. See a counselor and maybe you can get something to help you sleep better, too?


----------

